# Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962) - VW Individual



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here are some pictures of a car with Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962). This is a special paint that is ordered through VW Individual, so it is not listed in the product brochure. In Germany, there is a €1,050 upcharge for this paint colour.
There are two more photos of this car in the thread "VW Individual Phaeton Interiors - some photos" - it is the car with the Sterling and Navy Blue Interior. The URL for that thread is 
VW Individual Phaeton Interiors - some photos
PanEuropean
*Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962)*


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962) - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Nices color, awesome rims! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (MoreA4)*

Those are the 'Aristoteles' rims, available through VW Individual. Below is the specification sheet for this car. The owner was there picking it up at the time I took this photo. Be sure to have a look at the interior photos of this particular car (link is above, at the top of this thread).
Below is the spec sheet for this car. Open your wallet really, really wide...


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962) - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

I've seen the new CEO of VWAG Dr Bernd Pischetrieder in this car with this colour on DW news bulletin.


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice pictures and nice rims. Do you think that you could come up with pictures of the individual 19´alloy wheel called "Omanyt"?


----------



## gbb0131 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962) - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Love the color. Reminds me of my 1990 Acura Integra.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

Soki:
To find the picture of the rim you are looking for, you have several choices.
Best would probably be to use the search function of this BB. Look at the upper right corner of your screen, and you will see some clickable links - 'My Profile', 'Active Users', 'Help', and 'Search'. Click on the link 'Search'. In the page that will appear after you click Search, fill in the word 'Omanyt' (your search criteria) in the space labeled 'Search For', and if you wish, in the box below that entitled 'Forum', select the Phaeton forum. Selecting just the Phaeton forum will speed up your seach, becuase this is probably where the photo is, however, if you don't find it here, you can search the entire Vortex board.
Another way to find the picture would be to have a look at the posts that have been made in the Phaeton forum. To do this, just have a look at the titles of the different posts made recently in the Phaeton forum, until you find one with the topic you are looking for - for example, one entitled "Phaeton Wheel Photos', which appears on the first page of Phaeton posts, would probably contain the subject matter you are looking for.
All the posters here - especially the prolific ones - will go out of their way to help you with special requests, but just about everyone on any special interest BB will get annoyed if you ask them to do a really simple task you should be able to perform for yourself, such as tying your shoelace, reading the post titles on the first (most current) page, or doing a simple keyword search.
PanEuropean


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I did search before but just on topic title. And english isn´t my mother language so it takes a little while before i can understand all functions in this forum.
I´m sorry, but i hope you understand.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

No problem - were you able to find it with the information I posted above?


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Yes i found it. I saw that topic once before but i didn´t see the omanyt. But now i see that you have updated that with a nice picture of the omanyt.







thanks.


----------



## ehaase (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962) - VW Individual (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Thanks for your excellent posts that are VERY informative. I fell in love with this Antibes Blue Phaeton with Teak interior. My question is: Is this a SWB car in the photo in front of the glass delivery tower and is the actual color color a steel blue? The color sells me on the car.
I am very suprised VW does not import some of these out of the ordinary interior colors. I spent 10 years in Detroit working for Michelin Tire on the General Motors account. I was very proud of my first company car, a 1993 Bonneville SSE. I drove it to my parents home (they each had a Mercedes at the time) and my dads first remark was "congratulations on your new car with the typical rental car grey interior". At the same time one of my good friends in Detroit worked for Chrysler's Color Design Studio. I used to kid him that once Iaccoa left and Red was no longer an interior choice, that he had a tough job trying to decide what shade of grey Chrysler would offer each year for their interior color palette offerings.
The Phaeton is a very unique...highly individualistic car...why not offer uncommon interior colors in the standard palette such as the teak to further differentiate this car? Almost every manufacturer offers black, beige, and varying shades of grey as the only interior color choices.
I drive 55k miles per year and will consider the Phaeton next yr if this vehicle establishes a decent reliability repuation. I love the look of the car and interior...and it's exclusiveness. 
Would you happen to have a blue Phaeton photo I could use for my laptops screen saver? I would replace the Acura RL screen saver!
Many Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (ehaase)*

there is a long list of phaeton special order colors for the US, but to get them the car must be ordered "bespoke" and assembled with you in mind. The colors are:
Luxury Black
Cairo Grey
Deep blue
Silver Atmosphere
Antibes blue
Marais Green
Waterworld (light blue/green)
Appassionata Blue
Papillon Silver.
Most are Pearl Effect or Metallic with a $1000 upgrade charge.
The others are heliochrome paint, with a $4000 upgrade charge.
Michael, maybe we could put together a thread of all of the available standard and special order colors, for the US????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Hi Matt:
That sounds like a good idea. I will be in Dresden Tuesday and Wednesday of next week (Nov 30, Dec 1), I will try to get pictures of all those colours, then assemble a thread after that.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (ehaase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehaase* »_...Is this a SWB car in the photo in front of the glass delivery tower and is the actual color color a steel blue?

Hi Ed:
Yes, it is a short wheelbase car. The easiest way to tell is to compare the length of the front door to the length of the back door. On the SWB cars, the front door is clearly the larger door. On the LWB cars, the two doors appear to be about the same size.
The Antibes Blue is a steel blue, it is a very nice colour.

_Quote, originally posted by *ehaase* »_...Almost every manufacturer offers black, beige, and varying shades of grey as the only interior color choices.

VW is pretty good in this respect, at least, so far as the Phaeton is concerned. There are 5 interior colours offered as 'standard' colours - Anthracite *(TC)*, Crystal Grey *(TD)*, Sun Beige *(TE)*, Navy Blue *(TF)*, and Petrol *(TJ)*. Petrol is sort of a green colour. These five colours are offered in both the "Sensitive Classic Style' leather, which is the high end leather (the only kind of interior finish that has been available on the North American Phaetons so far) and also in the 'Vienna Classic Style' leather, which is the thicker, more conventional leather surface. The production codes for 'Vienna Classic Style' leather are *LA* to *LE* inclusive, in the sequence I listed the colours above.
There are also three cloth interiors offered, Anthracite *(EX)*, Crystal Grey *(EY)*, and Sun Beige *(EZ)*, although I have never seen a Phaeton with a cloth interior, either in Europe or elsewhere in the world. There are at least another half-dozen leather colours available from VW Individual 'stock', and if you don't find what you want in their samples, you can just send them a colour chip and they will have the hides matched to it. Everything has its price, though...
I have emailed you the above 4 photos at 1600 by 1200 size. Below is a photo of the atelier (design studio) in Dresden, where you go to choose custom interiors.
Michael
*VW Individual Atelier*


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (PanEuropean)*

michael -
If you have a fax # I can fax you an order guide with the listing of all of the standard and special order colors and interiors.
If not, I can try to find the file and email it to you.
Feel free to message me, I think this would be a great help to the forum.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Matt:
If you could email me the list, that would be great, I can then use it as a 'checklist' next week to make sure I get photos of everything. Just click on my username (way at the far left of the screen) to go to my profile page and see my email. Many thanks for your kind offer.
Michael


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (PanEuropean)*

email sent.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Here's two more great pictures of a Phaeton in Antibes Blue. These are VW Media photos.
*Antibes Blue Paint*

















There are also some excellent pictures of an Antibes Blue 2005 4 seater Phaeton, North American specification, at this post: FS: 2005 Antibes Blue 4 seater (new in showroom).


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:28 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (PanEuropean)*

Here are two additional photos of an Antibes Blue Phaeton - this is a 2006 model, the photo was taken at the Frankfurt Auto Show in September 2005. The wheels shown are 'Aristoteles', which are not offered in North America.
*2006 Antibes Blue*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Antibes Blue metallic paint (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Looking for something else, I came across this gorgeous Antibes Blue with a remarkable *blue interior* which used to belong to a Phaeton forum member, but which hasn't been in his possession for several years, so I can't vouch for its current condition.

It's a four-seater and I'll tell you that the best seat of the house in that stunning car is in the back. :thumbup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volk...ars_Trucks&hash=item45fd2b8a56#ht_4731wt_1167


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Anatibes Blue is listed in the 2006 product brochure with a corresponding paint chip on page 56.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

